# Problème écran externe / Mini DIsplay > VGA



## Materialiste (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Heureux (jusqu'à présent) possesseur d'un Macbook Pro, puis désormais d'un Macbook unibody, j'utilise en second écran un LCD Samsung 22", qui marchait parfaitement sur mon Macbook Pro.

Cependant, depuis que j'ai fait l'acquisition de ma nouvelle machine, ainsi que d'un adaptateur mini display port > vga, mon écran "reboot" toutes les 10 minutes en détectant le port VGA... 

Est-ce un problème connu ? Y a t'il des solutions ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## jbgarbay (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers du mac, mais je rencontre exactement le même problème, j'ai un macbook alu branché en VGA par le mini display port sur mon Samsung Syncmaster 24 pouces et il s'eteint et se rallume tout seul assez aléatoirement, comme si il redémarrait ! (cela dure même pas une seconde, mais c'est néanmoins génant...)

Si quelqu'un a une explication ou une solution....

Merci.


----------



## Ganoninc (1 Janvier 2009)

Presque le même problème, T220HD de Chez Samsung branché en VGA, sauf qu'il reboot pas, mais affiche en permanence "Vérifier signal du câble"


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2009)

euh le sansung T220HD a une connectique DVI et les autres écran citer en 22 et 24 pouces ont de forte change d'avoir du DVI, préféré le DVI au VGA


----------



## Ganoninc (1 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ce conseille, seulement j'ai choisis le VGA car je suis étudiant, et la plus part des rétro que l'université compte sont en VGA (1024x768) donc bon...

De plus j'ai déjà un pc branché en DVI ! Vais pas me payer un switch alors que j'ai un port VGA libre !

Je pense qu'il y a un vrai problème hardware avec ses adaptateurs


----------



## kutsize (1 Janvier 2009)

J'utilise la version Mini Display Port to DVI, sur un ecran Samsung 24" et aucun soucis de "reboot" de l'écran, peut etre un défaut sur l'adaptateur concernant le modèle VGA, mais j'en doute.


----------



## Verl (2 Janvier 2009)

La connectique étant très légrement différentes à l'interieur il se peut qu'il sagisse d'un défaut de frabrication. Maintenant si ca tient 10 minutes sans problème, il sagit plutot du cote du macbook alors je pense (plutot software que hardware)


----------



## Ganoninc (3 Janvier 2009)

Dans tous les cas, même problème sous Windows Vista Entreprise via bootcamp.


----------



## jbgarbay (5 Janvier 2009)

Pareil que Ganoninc, j'utilise déjà le port DVI pour mon PC de jeu, mais au pire je pense que je vais inverser, je suis plus sur le mac que sur le PC, par contre ce qui est désagréable, c'est qu'il faut repasser à la caisse...


----------



## Oxydeon (28 Janvier 2009)

Voilà, j'ai eu hier mon nouvel écran Samsung 2233BW puisque je n'ai pas encore acheté l'adaptateur DVI, j'ai employé le VGA. 
Hier j'ai eu le même problème que vous cad que l'écran s'éteint une fraction de seconde de temps à autre.

Plus gros problème maintenant, j'ai fait la maj de la carte graphique (http://www.macg.co/news/vo...-des-portables) qui devait justement améliorer certaines choses et maintenant mon écran s'éteint et clignote et je ne peux plus l'utiliser, il se rallume furtivement toute les 30 sec. Je voix bien qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes à l'écran puisque j'ai pu faire la maj sans problème et en plus lors du démarrage sur l'écran Samsung (l'écran blanc avec pomme et roullette), il n'y a pas de problème , c'est vraiment lorsque Mac os x est lancé que cela clignotent. Grrr 

Je fais quoi moins maintenant, j'attends la prochaine maj ou je supprime celle-ci (mais comment?). 

Et puis vous pourriez me dire que le DVI va résoudre tout mais problème mais bon ça a marcher avec le VGA donc ça doit encore marcher maintenant et le temps que j'achète l'autre adaptateur...  Et en plus est-ce que le DVI va vraiment résoudre mon problème?


----------



## surfman06 (29 Janvier 2009)

Le problème vient du pilote de la cg, perso je suis en adaptateur mini display port to dvi, mon souci est la sortie de veille prolongée avec les écrans connectés, je suis obligé de dépluger/pluger
l'écran externe.
Le sav m'a répondu, c'est un pb connu et software, y a qu'a patienter !!!!!!
Ca commence à devenir long...........
Je n'ai pas fait la maj de la cg car tout simplement non proposé par le système.(mb2,4ghz-C2D Alu)


----------



## kutsize (29 Janvier 2009)

surfman06 a dit:


> Le problème vient du pilote de la cg, perso je suis en adaptateur mini display port to dvi, mon souci est la sortie de veille prolongée avec les écrans connectés, je suis obligé de dépluger/pluger
> l'écran externe.
> Le sav m'a répondu, c'est un pb connu et software, y a qu'a patienter !!!!!!
> Ca commence à devenir long...........
> Je n'ai pas fait la maj de la cg car tout simplement non proposé par le système.(mb2,4ghz-C2D Alu)



Idem lorsque mon ecran externe se mets en veille et bien lors de la reprise c'est un peu la loterie 1 fois sur 5 l'écran ne seras pas réactiver et je suis obliger de l'éteindre puis de le rallumer, ca me rassure que ca ne soit que software, ca veut dire qu'un pilote pourra régler le problème.


----------



## Oxydeon (29 Janvier 2009)

Et vous croyez que avec l'adapt DVI, mon écran remarchera???


----------



## Oxydeon (1 Février 2009)

Oxydeon a dit:


> Et vous croyez que avec l'adapt DVI, mon écran remarchera???



Je me réponds à moi même , oui oui maintenant je n'ai plus de problème avec l'adapt DVI.


----------



## Ganzo (2 Février 2009)

Même chose ici. Mon écran (connecté via l'adaptateur MiniDisplayPort -> VGA) s'éteint intempestivement, pour des durées de quelques secondes à chaque fois. Les solutions envisagées par le support technique d'Apple (effaçage des fichiers préférences de windowserver + reset PRAM) n'ont strictement rien donné.

Ce serait sympa que celles et ceux qui ont le problème fassent part de leurs doléances à Apple (via le support téléphonique) et surtout *insistent pour que le dossier remonte jusqu'aux ingénieurs*. Ca prend 15 minutes, et sans ça on risque d'attendre une solution encore un bout de temps...

PS: affaire à suivre également sur: 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=288509&st=0&gopid=2924795&#entry2924795
et
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1756755&tstart=0

Bon courage à tout le monde!


----------



## ukc (2 Mars 2009)

Hello,

Même chose ici.
Avec un MBP Unibody et un adaptateur VGA, mon écran LCD ne reconnaît même pas le signal ! Il me dit de vérifier mon câble...tout neuf.
Quelque soit la carte graphique utilisée.


----------



## indomptable (2 Mars 2009)

Je rencontre des problèmes similaires à vous avec un écran externe samsung 32 pouces, et cerise sur le gateau aujourd'hui mon écran ne detecte plus mon mac... Je viens d'envoyer un mail à apple, à suivre...


----------



## gibet_b (8 Mars 2009)

Ça, c'est pas glop, moi qui pense à acheter un macbook unibody et le brancher sur un écran vga...


----------



## kristof95 (8 Mars 2009)

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice ^^

Même soucis en VGA. J'ai les deux adaptateurs et en DVI je ne constate aucun soucis. Mais pareil que Ganoninc à l'école ils n'ont que des retro en VGA...

J'appelle le sav pour un autre soucis mardi j'en profiterai pour leur en faire part.


----------



## gibet_b (9 Mars 2009)

Visiblement, beaucoup d'entre vous ont des soucis avec des grands écrans, mais certains ont-ils eu le problème avec des 17" (résolution 1440x900 par ex) ?


----------



## GillesF (9 Mars 2009)

J'ai un macbook depuis fin novembre et je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini display vers VGA pour mon écran externe (samsung).

Seulement il reste continuellement sur "vérifier câble signal PC" alors que mon macbook repère convenablement l'écran. J'ai testé tous les taux de rafraîchissement, toutes les résolutions, ca ne marche pas.

Je ne semble pas être le seul mais... quelle est la solution? mini-display vers DVI? Il y a moyen de faire un échange à mon revendeur apple?

Je préfère le VGA car je vais souvent à droite à gauche où il y a majoritairement du VGA...


----------

